# Is this a bullhead?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta be - right? Biggest I ever saw. The fillet knife is 16". Alabama record is listed at 3pd 13oz. Didn't weigh him


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Think so


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....and a fine size un!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fascinating specimen


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Shure is, we used to call them butter balls.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The meat was extremely bloody - almost chunked him. I remember them having a nice yellow meat but this seemed different than I remember. May be the larger size. Most of the ones I've caught have been less than 10"


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A sure nuff full grown polywog !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty sure it's a brown bullhead - and a damn fine one!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There are several species of bullhead. Brown bullheads can get up to 10 pounds. Im pretty sure thats what that guy is.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They are awful flathead bait.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Specially the ones about 6" long.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Specially the ones about 6" long.


I agree, terrible for bait. I prefer livers


----------

